# 2002 1.8L Will not start. Plenty of cranking...just no starting. :(



## Subliminal (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey guys,

My name is Damon, and my wife drives a 2002 GXE with the 1.8L.

Yesterday, she fired the car up, and drove out of the driveway. She made it about 1/2 block up the road, and the car died. It hasn't started since. Cranks over just fine, but that's about the long and short of it. All the electronics in the car seem to work fine, the lights, starter, radio, etc. 

After doing some searching yesterday, I've found out the following:



The CEL definitely comes on when you turn the key, so the thing is getting juice.

I don't hear a fuel pump whine when I initially turn the key.

I pulled the ECM and the wires all looked good going to it, and the foam around it was fine (I read that there was a recall on the foam, so I wanted to check that).

I pulled the plugs, they looked ok, and all the wires going to the coils looked ok. I couldn't check for spark, as I was the only one around. It didn't smell like gas though, when I pulled the plugs, like it probably should have with all the cranking, if it was getting fuel. 

I looked for the inertia switch, but couldn't find it. Took the trunk apart, but no luck.

Basically, I'm at a loss as to what to do next. I hesitate to have it towed to a repair shop, as I can usually sort this type of problem out. However, I'm not too familiar with the Nissan systems (as the car has 78k and has NEVER given her a problem before).

So, I turn to you guys, to see if you can make some recommendations as to what I should check next.

Thanks in advance,

Damon


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

take the fuel line off the fuel rail and put it into a bottle. then have someone turn over the engine to see if it's the fuel pump.


----------



## Subliminal (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, I posted on here and on b15sentra.net, and on that forum I immediately got about 15 responses about recalls, so I took it in and they fixed the recalls for free and now it works 100%.

But thanks for the idea anyway.

damon


----------



## Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

good to hear your success, but to the line in bottle idea, it most likely wouldnt work. fuel injected cars have between 40 and 70 p.s.i. and even carb'ed vehicles have about 4 to 7 psi.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

What was the recall? 

If your just priming the pump not cranking it's fine. I've done it a few times and everything was fine.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

this is always the crank position sensor recall. Keep this in mind.


----------

